# Bay Area Sidi/Carnac dealers



## allroads1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi. I am in the mid Bay Area and don't mind a little traveling. I am looking for dealers that have a good stock of Sidi and perhaps Carnac shoes. Berkeley was a bust.

PG


----------



## melusive (Sep 18, 2008)

you can try Bike Nook in SF
Its out in the sunset district, Taravel and 40th or 41st ave.
I saw some carnacs in the front


----------



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

*Sharp's In Lafayette*

If this is still a relevant question, try Sharp's in Lafayette. They've usually had more than a few when I've gone in to browse.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Rei stocks Sidi's. Right now they have a sale on Zephyr Carbon Mega's, $109.93, regular $150. If you have wide feet.


----------

